# Winstrol, Best time to take it?



## BigEric (Apr 2, 2013)

Should I take oral Winstrol? Empty stomach or with meals? Any input would be great, thank you


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Split the dose as much as possible.
i liked 30 mg three times a day. I usually took the morning dose on an empty stomach. The other were with food. If possible I would take a dose 30/45 min pre workout(probably mental)


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the half life is 24 hours, if that's accurate I don't think it matter as long as its every day within that 24 hour period. There's a thread with steroid half life with the info. 
I liked it pre workout over early in the day... I hate daily injections, so the fewer the better for me.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Depot steroids Drug Active half-life*
Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 14 days 
Equipoise 14 days 
Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days 
Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days 
Sustanon or Omnadren 15 to 18 days 
Testosterone Cypionate 12 days 
Testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days 
Testosterone Propionate 4.5 days 
Testosterone Suspension 1 day 
*Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day



*


----------



## Swfl (Apr 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> *Depot steroids Drug Active half-life*
> Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 14 days
> Equipoise 14 days
> Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days
> ...



I'm pretty sure thats for injectable but oral is 8hrs half life


----------



## XYZ (Apr 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I think the half life is 24 hours, if that's accurate I don't think it matter as long as its every day within that 24 hour period. There's a thread with steroid half life with the info.
> I liked it pre workout over early in the day... I hate daily injections, so the fewer the better for me.




There really isn't a true half life with winstrol, the crystals disslove and then that's it.  The estimated half life is anywhere from 9-12 hours.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 2, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'm pretty sure thats for injectable but oral is 8hrs half life




Injectable, or oral....no different.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Injectable, or oral....no different.


 so your saying its about 8 hrs right? or 1 day last post is not clear.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 2, 2013)

Swfl said:


> so your saying its about 8 hrs right? or 1 day last post is not clear.



I would guess it is about a 9 hour half life.....but it really is impossible to tell as everyone is very different.  If you're taking oral application, I would dose it once in the AM and again in the PM.  Injectable, once....unless you like to pin more often than that.

A lot of this is splitting hairs, as long as the diet, cardio and training are on point (and 95% of people think that it is when it really isn't), in that order you'll be fine.  

You also need to take into consideration, that unless you're 12% BF or less you're not going to see much of anything in the way of getting shredded.  Being too fat to begin with leads a lot of people to say the stuff they had was bad or they increase the dose.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I would guess it is about a 9 hour half life.....but it really is impossible to tell as everyone is very different.  If you're taking oral application, I would dose it once in the AM and again in the PM.  Injectable, once....unless you like to pin more often than that.
> 
> A lot of this is splitting hairs, as long as the diet, cardio and training are on point (and 95% of people think that it is when it really isn't), in that order you'll be fine.
> 
> You also need to take into consideration, that unless you're 12% BF or less you're not going to see much of anything in the way of getting shredded.  Being too fat to begin with leads a lot of people to say the stuff they had was bad or they increase the dose.


Truth. I've seen so many people say there gear is underdosed or crap when there diet is shit and there training like crap and don't get enough rest


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

tren should make up for all that.


----------



## Jdubs (Apr 2, 2013)

ive never taken winny before and i got a free bottle of 10 ml 50mg stanzol..never rreally did any research on it either, do you take it with a test? or just a shot everyday or eod


----------



## bmw (Apr 2, 2013)

drink it


----------



## BigEric (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks guys. I'm gonna start with 50mg oral ED split dose one in the morning, one pre-workout. see what happens


----------

